
Bring Your Own IP addresses: the secret to Bitly’s shortened cloud migration - 9nGQluzmnq3M
https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/networking/bring-your-own-ip-addresses-the-secret-to-bitlys-shortened-cloud-migration
======
jl2718
Great, so now everybody’s BGP tables are going to be littered with /28 CIDR
routes into Google cloud. And we wonder why random traffic gets routed through
China... I’m not an expert, but this seems like a potential disaster.

------
anaganisk
"started migrating an year ago" hmmm. May be thats why goog.gl was shut down.

